# Ladies, Orient Ms. Diver or Momentum M1?



## DWebber18

Good evening everyone. I'm considering buying my wife a watch, she wants a nice piece but isn't that interested in watches and I can't justify a Yacht-Master or Seamaster. Take a look at these two watches and let me know what you think and if you have any experience with either. I'm also planning on upgrading the M1 to a saphire crystal if I order it.
SZ3V001W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
M1| Momentum® | St. Moritz Watch Corporation


----------



## coastcat

Interesting pair of watches! The M1 is more customizable (I just previewed one in my school colors, not bad) but the overall look is a little busy because there's so much stuff on the dial. The Orient is a cleaner, more classic diver. The disadvantage to the Orient is that you don't have an option for a sapphire crystal. If you think your wife might be tough on a watch, the M1 is a safer bet! (I rather like the M1 with a steel bracelet and the pale lime green face - lots of contrast)


----------



## DWebber18

Well I checked out the M1 in person today and ordered it for my wife. It is a little busy, but I don't think it detracts from the legibility or functionality of the watch. It also seemed to be pretty well made and I was told that it uses a Seiko movement and is assembled in Washington state for the US market and I like that a lot.


----------



## Popoki Nui

DWebber18 said:


> I was told that it uses a Seiko movement and is assembled in Washington state for the US market and I like that a lot.


Who told you that???


----------



## DWebber18

Mike, that posts under the name momentumwatch on here. He said that they assemble their watches in Washington state for the US market and this watch uses a Japanese made Seiko movement and that the sapphire crystal has an AR coating on the inside.


----------



## Popoki Nui

DWebber18 said:


> Mike, that posts under the name momentumwatch on here. He said that they assemble their watches in Washington state for the US market and this watch uses a Japanese made Seiko movement and that the sapphire crystal has an AR coating on the inside.


Interesting! On the phone to the Momentum H.O. a couple of years ago, they told me differently: all their Japanese movements were Citizen (Miyota), the watches are assembled offshore but serviced in WA state and Vancouver. I guess things have changed!

~Sherry.


----------



## DWebber18

I guess so, I like that they are moving some things on shore. I try to purchase American made products when I can, and I can settle for American assembled.


----------



## momentumwatch

Things are ever changing in how we do things. It's been essential for our success over the past couple of years (and keeps things interesting).

Happy holidays!


----------



## VaLinda

This is a late response. I don't really like either of them, but the first one looks better. Just my opinion.


----------



## DWebber18

Well the Momentum M1 came in today, and it really is pretty nice. My wife liked it quite a bit and it really does seem to be a quality made piece. The case seems very thick and sturdy, the screw down crown is smooth and secures tightly and the rotating bezel is very firm and smooth with no wiggle or anything like that. My wife does need to have a couple links removed but she seems to really like it. I also like how the whole face is lumed so it really lights up. I don't know how long the lume will last once it gets dark, but it should be enough for her.


----------



## coastcat

DWebber18 said:


> Well the Momentum M1 came in today, and it really is pretty nice. My wife liked it quite a bit and it really does seem to be a quality made piece. The case seems very thick and sturdy, the screw down crown is smooth and secures tightly and the rotating bezel is very firm and smooth with no wiggle or anything like that. My wife does need to have a couple links removed but she seems to really like it. I also like how the whole face is lumed so it really lights up. I don't know how long the lume will last once it gets dark, but it should be enough for her.


Pictures, please!


----------



## DWebber18

I just about haven't been able to get her to take it off, but I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## DWebber18

Here are some pictures. I really like how it came out and my wife is really enjoying it. It is a little thick, but not so much that it bothers her and she is used to smaller dress style watches.


----------



## momentumwatch

Nice!


----------



## jarlaxle

DWebber18 said:


> Here are some pictures. I really like how it came out and my wife is really enjoying it. It is a little thick, but not so much that it bothers her and she is used to smaller dress style watches.


Just bought the same watch for my wife (steel bracelet with lime face) as she wanted something bigger/chunker. My daily watch is a Format 4 that I have been extremely happy with. I also own an Orient that I like but don't love.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam

DWebber18 said:


> Here are some pictures. I really like how it came out and my wife is really enjoying it. It is a little thick, but not so much that it bothers her and she is used to smaller dress style watches.


I know this post is really old but I'm trying to decide on a diver and there is literally nothing on women's dive watches out there. How has the M1 held up over the past year? I'm considering this watch, the Orient Ms Diver, or a Christopher Ward.


----------



## Seaurchin

ImSorryRumHam said:


> I know this post is really old but I'm trying to decide on a diver and there is literally nothing on women's dive watches out there. How has the M1 held up over the past year? I'm considering this watch, the Orient Ms Diver, or a Christopher Ward.


For the most part you are right but i saw recently these, Deep Blue Lady Divers, they come in a whole bunch of colors but for some reason i really liked this one.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam

Seaurchin said:


> For the most part you are right but i saw recently these, Deep Blue Lady Divers, they come in a whole bunch of colors but for some reason i really liked this one.


Oh heck yes! I checked out their site and I totally love these - they're exactly what I'm looking for: Deep Blue - Lady Blue Dive Watches


----------



## KCZ

Those are beautiful, but they're a little too large for me. Anyone with any women's diver suggestions (besides the M1) in 32-33mm sizes?


----------



## ImSorryRumHam

KCZ said:


> Those are beautiful, but they're a little too large for me. Anyone with any women's diver suggestions (besides the M1) in 32-33mm sizes?


The Orient Ms Diver is the smallest ladies dive watch there is: SZ3V001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA. Scroll down the page to see all the options that the Ms Diver has for dials and bands. Use the promo "Winter 2013" to get a 30% discount right now (at least I hope that code still works - they emailed it to me earlier this week).

The case width is 33mm and the thickness is 10mm.


----------



## Aquahallic

KCZ said:


> Those are beautiful, but they're a little too large for me. Anyone with any women's diver suggestions (besides the M1) in 32-33mm sizes?


I'm sure you've already found a watch but if not maybe try one of the Momentum's below. 
My wife's birthday is this Friday and I wasn't sure which to choose so I got both watches below and will decide once I see them in person.


Amazon.com: Momentum Women's 1M-DV01R0 M1 Pink Dial Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch: Watches 


Amazon.com: Momentum Women's 1M-DV83B1B Storm II Black Dial Hyper Natural Rubber Watch: Watches 
*I also picked up a pink rubber strap with a deployment clasp to go along with the Storm II if it turns out to be _the _one*​


ImSorryRumHam said:


> The Orient Ms Diver is the smallest ladies dive watch there is: SZ3V001B | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA. Scroll down the page to see all the options that the Ms Diver has for dials and bands. Use the promo "Winter 2013" to get a 30% discount right now (at least I hope that code still works - they emailed it to me earlier this week).
> 
> The case width is 33mm and the thickness is 10mm.


Maybe in the Orient lineup it's the smallest ladies divers but not in general. I can't find any of their watch specs on their website but I'd say the 33mm spec is the case size only not including the crown.
The 2 Momentum watches below are smaller than the Ms Diver but approx. 1/2mm thicker which is not noticeable.

The M1 in the link above;


Case diameter with crown: *32.38mm* 
Case diameter: *30.02mm* 
Lug to lug: *35.00mm* 
Thickness: *10.54mm* 

The Storm II in the link above;


Case diameter with crown: *35.87mm* 
Case diameter: *30.01mm* 
Lug to lug: *36.13mm* 
Thickness: *10.60mm*


----------



## ImSorryRumHam

@aquahallic I'm not OP but I ended up buying the M1. That thing is huge:


http://imgur.com/xuWO9EF

 It's about 40mm in reality. It's the same width as another piece I have and that piece is 40mm.

The Storm II looks interesting. The 33mm for the Ms. Diver came from Orient. I emailed them a question about the width and that's the answer they gave me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquahallic

ImSorryRumHam said:


> @aquahallic I'm not OP but I ended up buying the M1. That thing is huge: imgur: the simple image sharer It's about 40mm in reality. It's the same width as another piece I have and that piece is 40mm.
> 
> The Storm II looks interesting. The 33mm for the Ms. Diver came from Orient. I emailed them a question about the width and that's the answer they gave me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Looks nice. |>

I ended up buying a mini M1 too about an hour ago. I snagged the last one. :-! 
Amazon.com: Momentum Women's 1M-DV07WS0 M1 Mini Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch: Watches

So it's now between the M1, mini M1 and the Storm II. I'm leaning more towards the mini M1. Something about a pink dial and or pink bezel makes it look like a toy watch. The black hands against the white dial adds a nice contrast and the white dial is so crisp looking. I wish they made it without a date.

I had some questions about Momentum watches and shot Mark (*momentumwatch*) a PM earlier tonight and he replied back within minutes. You can't ask for better customer service than that!


----------

